# Wago - Alexa



## CAJ78 (3 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde an dieser Stelle mal gerne das Thema WAGO steuern mittels Alexa aufgreifen.

Zunächst zu mir.
Ich bin neu im Forum, habe aber schön öfters diverse Beiträge gelesen.
In meiner 20 jährigen Berufserfahrung kam ich mittlerweile schon mit Siemens, Mitsubishi, Wago und ABB Sps in Berührung.
Ich bin Elektromeister und komme mit der grundlegenden Technik ganz gut klar.
Mein Haus habe ich über 4 WAGO Controller 750-841 vernetzt. Damit steuere ich Beleuchtung, Rollo, Heizung und andere nette Dinge...
Nun kommt das Ding mit Alexa.
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich hätte das schon gerne an der einen oder anderen Stelle, aber bin damit überfordert.

Kennt sich einer damit aus, der das mal in einfachen Schritten erklären kann ?
Auch bei WAGO habe ich noch nicht den richtigen getroffen, der das mal in einen Anwendungshinweis oder in ein Tutorial packt.

Bei mir geht das schon mit grundsätzlichen Fragen los ?
Geht das mir CoDeSys 2 oder brauch ich eCockpit ?
Benötige ich so ein Rapsberry ?
Wie funktioniert der Weg von Alexa zur Steuerung ?

Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden der das schonmal durchlebt hat ?

Für geleistete Hilfe schonmal Dank im voraus.


----------



## Blockmove (3 November 2018)

Naja wenn du fremde Frauen in deine Wohnung lassen willst ...

Also Raspberry ist schon mal der richtige Weg.
Darauf dann eine Homeautomation-Software wie fhem, openhab, iobroker oder ähnliches.
Wago wird dann per Modbus gekoppelt.
In den Foren der jeweiligen Software findest du dann weitere Hilfestellungen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Tobsucht (7 November 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe die Smart Home Lösung mit Alexa Generation 2 und dem PFC200 unter e!Cockpit am laufen.
Das war schon ein steiniger Weg. Zu erst: Es führt kein Weg um den AWS Dienst von Amazon herum. Ich bin mit dem NodeJS Beispielcode des Lambda Dienstes gestartet, leider wurde dieser nicht auf die Generation 2 aktualisiert.

Der Weg zur Wago ist da sehr simple. Wenn Du das Cloud Beispiel auf der Wago Seite anforderst, hast Du schon ein Beispiel für e!Cockpit und CodeSys 2.3.
https://www.wago.com/de/d/15718

Ich muss aber sagen, dass für einen "Anfänger" diese Lösung sehr schwierig zu meistern ist.


Wenn Du eh einen Raspberry hast, könntest Du einen Umweg über NodeRed machen.
Dieser Weg ist sehr simpel:
https://alexa-node-red.bm.hardill.me.uk

Der Weg vom Raspberry zur Wago Steuerung erfolgt dann z.B. über Modbus.
Ich habe einen Arbeitskollegen, der diese Lösung ohne größere Probleme zum Laufen gebracht hat.


Grüße

Edit:

Ich wollte nochmal klarstellen, dass das Beispiel von Wago sich nicht auf Alexa bezieht.
Es zeigt die Kommunikation mit der Amazon Cloud.


----------



## Passion4Automation (7 November 2018)

Könnte mir mal einer erklären was ihr mit der Alexa macht, bzw was seht ihr da als Mehrwert?
Ich persönlich bin ja begeistert von home automation. Aber ich stehe mehr auf voll durchdachte und funktionierende Automatik, wo ich so wenig wie möglich eingreifen muss Beispiel: Wenn ich zwischen Zeit x und y den TV einschalte setzt sich automatisch eine TV Szene da passiert dann mit Licht Raffstore irgendwas.

Alexa ist ja eine Sprachsteuerung, dieser Alexa muss ich ja wieder was sagen das Sie was steuert, oder ist das anders.?
Was steuert ihr mit der Alexa was ich nicht mit einer Szene oder einen kurzen klick auf die Smartphone Visu auch bewerkstelligen kann? 
Das ganze schweift jetzt zwar voll vom Thema ab, aber mich interessiert es einfach.


----------



## Heinileini (8 November 2018)

goifalracer schrieb:


> . . . was seht ihr da als *Mehrwert*?
> . . . dieser Alexa muss ich ja wieder was sagen das Sie was *steuer*t . . .


Jetzt aber gaaanz vooorsichtig! Antwortet euch nicht um Kopf & Kragen!


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2018)

Naja, die Sprachbedienung hat schon ihren Charme.
Kein Griff zur Fernbedienung oder zum Tablett / Handy.
Kein Hangeln durch x Bilder oder Submenues um Szenen oder Temperaturen zu wählen.
„ Alexa stelle die Temperatur im Wohnzimmer auf 23 Grad“.
Immer mehr Geräte aus dem Bereich Homeautomation / Multimedia haben native Alexa Unterstützung.
Durch Alexa hast du dann im Prinzip eine vereinheitlichte Bedienung.
Die Erkennungsqualität und das Sprachverständnis von Alexa ist rein technisch gesehen schon faszinierend.
Wenn nicht das Ausspionieren und die Verknüpfung zu kommerziellen Diensten wäre, dann dürfte bei mir Alexa auch einziehen.
So bleiben Alexa, Siri, Cortana und wie sie alle heißen draußen.

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (8 November 2018)

Über Sinn oder Unsinn solcher Spione im Haus soll jeder selbst entscheiden, was man dem Anbieter zum Data harvesting kostenlos anbietet.

  Ist schon interessant, welche Daten permanent zum Anbieter zu "Optimierungs Zwecke" übermittelt werden, die Spracherkennung soll ja besser werden!


  Einfach mal Whireshark mal mitlaufen lassen, wann welche Daten übermittelt werden.


  Fällt das auch schon unter SmartHome Security?
  Ein Beitrag aus den USA:


https://nypost.com/2017/07/10/alexa-calls-cops-on-man-allegedly-beating-his-girlfriend/


----------



## CAJ78 (13 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ob jemand eine Sprachsteuerung will oder nicht, muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden.
Aber das sollte nicht das Thema sein.
Ich habe mich jetzt erstmal mit dem Weg über einen PI entschieden, wo ich dann mein Glück über IOBroker versuche.

LG 

Galaxy2211


----------



## Blockmove (13 November 2018)

CAJ78 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt erstmal mit dem Weg über einen PI entschieden, wo ich dann mein Glück über IOBroker versuche.



IOBroker ist keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Andy082 (27 November 2018)

Guten Abend,

ich erlaube mir den Thread kurz erneut zu beleben und hätte zur Kommunikation zwischen Wago-SPS und Alexa ggf. nachfolgende Idee.
Ich verwehre mich dem Einsatz eines RaspberryPi als Bridge zwischen dem Alexa Cloud Service und meiner Wago 880. (bitte verbessert mich, wenn ich die Funktion des RaspPi falsch interpretiere)

Unter diesem Link (https://www.hackster.io/ruchir1674/smart-switch-using-arduino-and-alexa-0669a5) wird die Funktion eines Arduino mit WiFi-Shild als Smart-switch beschrieben.
Im Grunde lässt sich der verwendete Code soweit "umstricken", dass auch die Elemente der Wago als Switches, etc. funktionieren und für Alexa das ganze Teil wie ein riesiger Smart Switch wirkt.

Die ersten Steps sind sicherlich nicht einfach, wären aber wohl die Basis um jedem ohne Umweg über einen RaspberryPi die Sprachsteuerung von Alexa zugänglich zu machen.
Auch hier lasse ich mich gerne korrigieren, wenn meine Ansicht hierzu falsch ist.


mbG,
Andi


----------

